# Jig-A-Loo illegal in California



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, this is it. Jig-A-Loo will be banned in California effective of December 31, 2010 due to the perchloroethylene and methylene chloride in it.

From Wikipedia's page on Jig-A-Loo:


> For environmental and health safety reasons, the State of California will ban the use of perchloroethylene and methylene chloride in multi-purpose lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo effective Dec 31, 2010 and the sale of remaining inventory will be banned effective Dec 31, 2013.



From the April 2005 handbook:


> The California Air Pollution Control Officers Association (CAPCOA) is developing Industry-wide Risk Assessment Guidelines for Perchloroethylene Dry Cleaners which, when published, will provide detailed information on public health risk from exposure to emissions from this source.



And here's a link to the current table of banned consumer products containing perchloroethylene, methylene chloride, and trichloroethylene:
http://www.arb.ca.gov/consprod/regact/perch/cptac09.pdf

Just a notice.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 27, 2009)

I told you this.

It's because of how it causes Cancer. Perch is really bad for you if you inhale large amounts of it. Lubricating a cube isn't bad if you're outside, but it's bad if you stuff the straw up your nose and spray.

In short: Switch to RC lubricant/Shock Oil.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd bet there are some people who would prefer a nicely lubed cube to clean air.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2009)

LMAO This is hilarious.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, Jig-A-Loo is bad for you if you inhale it. 

I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..

It has Bold+Caps letters on the bottom of the can that says:

*KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.
HARMFUL OR FATAL IF INHALED IN LARGE QUANTITIES.*

So, yeah.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 27, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..



Why? It's reasonable to ban harmful substances.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..
> ...


Because,
I think if people can't contain themselves to not inhale this stuff, 
they shouldn't even buy it.

And, yes, it is reasonable, just.... Ugh.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 27, 2009)

But but but jig-a-loo smells so sweet~
Reminiscent of bakeries or sweet candy!

Hey hey, did you know melting v cubes releases the scent of marshmallows?!   

I'm kidding, of course, but melting v-cubes, and jig-a-loo actually do smell like that.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2009)

4Chan said:


> But but but jig-a-loo smells so sweet~
> Reminiscent of bakeries or sweet candy!



It smells like berries 

http://www.jigaloo.com/ca/e_msg_brd_article.php?cat=5&id=822


----------



## Weston (Dec 27, 2009)

oh no!
I better go buy some now. Just to get some.


----------



## Owen (Dec 27, 2009)

Poor Chris Bird... It is his favorite brand! (correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Edward (Dec 27, 2009)

Hurry, those who live in Cali. Stock up while you can.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > But but but jig-a-loo smells so sweet~
> ...



LMAO CITRUS SPLASH

I remember reading that in a post somewhere...
But I forgot.

EDIT: I just read the names of the post suggestions, and wow, that's hilarious.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



 you probably saw it in the Did You Knows of Carnegie Mellon Fall


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



it's also in CO did you knoe 



BACK ON TOPIC:
great job, Terminator. now how are we gonna lubricate your mechanical joints?


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a question about different lubes.

Since Jig-A-Loo will soon be illegal in my state, I heard that RC Shock Oil is a good alternative to Silicone Spray.

Does anyone know how it makes cubes feel?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 27, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL. Good thing I am in Texas.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> LOLOLOLOL. Good thing I am in Texas.



Good thing I am in Iowa.


----------



## Carson (Dec 27, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> I have a question about different lubes.
> 
> Since Jig-A-Loo will soon be illegal in my state, I heard that RC Shock Oil is a good alternative to Silicone Spray.
> 
> Does anyone know how it makes cubes feel?



If you have ever lubed a cube with Vaseline, it's kind of like that. It feels pretty good in my own opinion, however it's not something you want to get carried away with.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

where does our big shot chris live?


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> where does our big shot chris live?



California.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Owen said:


> Poor Chris Bird... It is his favorite brand! (correct me if I'm wrong.)



His favorite brand is now the lube that comes with Maru 2x2's. 



Carson said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about different lubes.
> ...



Yeah, it gives more resistance to the sides. So you have to push harder to turn a side. I hate it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > where does our big shot chris live?
> ...



ohh noo0....


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..
> ...



It's only harmful if used it to much quantity or in a badly ventilated space. Just like spray paint.

I, being the republican I am, think the government is way overstepping it's bounds. They forced the warnings on there, which is fine, allow the public to know it's harmful. But banning it? That's bull----.

Next they will be banning plastic bags because someone could suffocate, forks because they can be dropped and stab your toe, and newspapers because angry old men/paper boys will seriously injure someone with throwing it.

This is just nuts.


----------



## panyan (Dec 27, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I'd bet there are some people who would prefer a nicely lubed cube to clean air.



and i'd bet you'd find them on this forum


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...




just like the Mosques. Obama for Yo Mama!


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 28, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


While this is a somewhat tricky subject, saying that the government banning something that *is* harmful constitutes it "way overstepping it's bounds"
is silly.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

good thing i live in malaysia, it dosent even have jig a loo! i use food grade silicone


----------



## Kian (Dec 28, 2009)

People die from drowning every year, let's ban water. And buckets! And leaving your house!

But seriously, just keep buying it online if you can. Nobody's going to come to your house and stop you. 

lolgovernment.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Government of California. Is this your Christmas gift for me?
I hate it.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 28, 2009)

Saintlavin said:


> good thing i live in malaysia, it dosent even have jig a loo! i use food grade silicone


are u usin the crc food grade silicone?
so far i've knew Ace Hardware sells them..
do u know any else places i can get this from ?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..
> ...



Toothpaste is harmful if used inappropriately, should it be banned as well?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


Water is harmful if used inappropriately. Inhale too much, you can pretty much die.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, just about everything has been known to the state of California to cause cancer.


----------



## Kian (Dec 28, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Well, just about everything has been known to the state of California to cause cancer.



People in California have cancer. Therefore, living in California is known to result in cancer. They should ban living in California.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2009)

It hurts my eyes when I look at the sun. We should ban the sun. Also we should ban lightbulbs because you can hurt your eyes looking at those. But we might as well just do a blanket ban and ban the cause of that light, photons. Also, protons are related to radiation (which is related to light!!!) which is related to cancer, so we should ban protons. And hydrogen has a proton, so we should ban hydrogen. Hey, water has hydrogen in it, we need to ban water. ****, since protons and photons are banned, I say we should ban all particles. I won't be happy until the universe is completely rid of matter. Also, energy is connected with matter, so we'll ban that. Screw thermodynamics, we're getting rid of matter and energy. [/useless]

... Banning 'harmful' things is stupid, unless you're restricting access for a very young child who wouldn't know what's dangerous. If you're stupid enough to do something dangerous (drugs, fast driving, etc.) and die, you deserved it. I know that sounds extreme, but as far as I'm concerned it is true. If you inhale deadly gases, I don't care. Someone I knew died from doing that, trying to get high. Good riddance, one less stupid person.

People need to stop looking towards the government to become a nanny state, admit to their own stupidity and irresponsibility, and stop relegating those responsibilities to the government.

Any banning of Jig-a-Loo is irrelevant to me, besides the ethics behind it. I don't think Jig-a-Loo is even sold in Australia. At least I finally found some CRC.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

powershotman said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > good thing i live in malaysia, it dosent even have jig a loo! i use food grade silicone
> ...



yeah i bought them at ace hardware, mid valley. i think they sell them at ikano.

OFF TOPIC: how to do send email notification to notify somebody has replied to you at the forums? kinda new here


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> People die from drowning every year, let's ban water. And buckets! And leaving your house!
> 
> But seriously, just keep buying it online if you can. Nobody's going to come to your house and stop you.
> 
> lolgovernment.



People die from old age, let's ban that as well .


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > People die from drowning every year, let's ban water. And buckets! And leaving your house!
> ...



LOL


----------



## riffz (Dec 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..
> ...



I disagree. We are surrounded by harmful substances every day. Its our responsibility to protect ourselves. I don't go chugging gasoline from the pump when I refill my car, but if I did it would probably kill me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 28, 2009)

Doesn't California have bigger problems they should be dealing with than Jig-A-Loo?


----------



## Owen (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I never liked Jig-a-loo anyway. It comes in this silly orange can that puts me off.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

aronpm said:


> It hurts my eyes when I look at the sun. We should ban the sun. Also we should ban lightbulbs because you can hurt your eyes looking at those. But we might as well just do a blanket ban and ban the cause of that light, photons. Also, protons are related to radiation (which is related to light!!!) which is related to cancer, so we should ban protons. And hydrogen has a proton, so we should ban hydrogen. Hey, water has hydrogen in it, we need to ban water. ****, since protons and photons are banned, I say we should ban all particles. I won't be happy until the universe is completely rid of matter. Also, energy is connected with matter, so we'll ban that. Screw thermodynamics, we're getting rid of matter and energy. [/useless]
> 
> ... Banning 'harmful' things is stupid, unless you're restricting access for a very young child who wouldn't know what's dangerous. If you're stupid enough to do something dangerous (drugs, fast driving, etc.) and die, you deserved it. I know that sounds extreme, but as far as I'm concerned it is true. If you inhale deadly gases, I don't care. Someone I knew died from doing that, trying to get high. Good riddance, one less stupid person.
> 
> ...


That was a LITTLE extreme, but that first paragraph was one of the funniest things I've ever read in my life.




> I disagree. We are surrounded by harmful substances every day. Its our responsibility to protect ourselves. I don't go chugging gasoline from the pump when I refill my car, but if I did it would probably kill me.


Yes, It would.

Anyone read PopSci? In the Nov. 2009 Issue, they talked about all the harmful substances we take in every day. 

What the @#!$ is your immune system for, anyway?!


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 28, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Chris Bird... It is his favorite brand! (correct me if I'm wrong.)
> ...



Ok thanks guys. I now know that I have to stick with CRC after 2010.




~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Thanks, Government of California. Is this your Christmas gift for me?
> I hate it.



NEXT YEAR'S Christmas gift, lol.

And I really would like to point something out. Jig-a-loo is being banned not only for health reasons, but for ENVIRONMENTAL reasons. They do this because the manufacturing and the use of chemicals such as perch and methylene are terrible for the planet, so California is actually doing something right in banning, not only jigaloo, but many other products that contain chemicals like perch and methylene.

Please consider that, don't go on rambling about how plastic bags could also be illegal along with water or whatever XD.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2009)

I'M MOVING TO CANADA.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I'M MOVING TO CANADA.



take me with you.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone else worry that this will lead to making Jig-a-loo illegal nationwide? I hope it doesn't.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

umm, if they are banning perchloroethylene and methylene chloride, doesn't it mean that all other silicone lubricants are also banned?


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> umm, if they are banning perchloroethylene and methylene chloride, doesn't it mean that all other silicone lubricants are also banned?



Shhh, don't give them any ideas -_-.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

violent movies like the Terminator is harmful too, kids who watched it will become influenced by the violence and become killing-machine robots.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Violence is bad, try banning THAT.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> umm, if they are banning perchloroethylene and methylene chloride, doesn't it mean that all other silicone lubricants are also banned?



According to wikipedia (my favorite source):

"For environmental and health safety reasons, the State of California will ban the use of perchloroethylene and methylene chloride *in multi-purpose lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo* effective Dec 31, 2010 and the sale of remaining inventory will be banned effective Dec 31, 2013."

This tells me that yes, CRC might be banned as well. We should protest. Tell the government that we'll leave if they do this. Or use Maru lube lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2009)

Edit: Sorry, that was inappropriate. 
Guess I'll walk to Target now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Better Idea: Stick the straw+can up their nose and ***** and spray away.
> They might get butt cancer.



That was very inappropriate.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 29, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Violence is bad, try banning THAT.





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Better Idea: Stick the straw+can up their nose and asses and spray away.
> They might get butt cancer.



Please, please, just stop posting right now.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 29, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Violence is bad, try banning THAT.



I doubt you truly believe that. If you really are a pacifist, I apologize.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 29, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Violence is bad, try banning THAT.



Assault and battery is illegal.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Violence is bad, try banning THAT.
> ...



But people still do it, as people will probably still use Jig-A-Loo in California.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 29, 2009)

Completely off topic but not really.Anyone else notice that the cheap radios you buy at the dollar store say"This product contains lead which has been found by the state of california to be harmful to health".Just something i thought i'd throw in and say now everyone else will ban jig-a-loo.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 29, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > umm, if they are banning perchloroethylene and methylene chloride, doesn't it mean that all other silicone lubricants are also banned?
> ...


 hey u're right it just says *SUCH AS*! OH NOES!!!:fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saintlavin said:


> hey *u're* right it just says SUCH AS! OH NOES!!!:fp



Oh, nice. Correct grammar and incorrect grammar in one word.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 29, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > hey *u're* right it just says SUCH AS! OH NOES!!!:fp
> ...



LOL just to save time


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 29, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > hey *u're* right it just says SUCH AS! OH NOES!!!:fp
> ...



LOL just to save time


----------



## powershotman (Dec 29, 2009)

Saintlavin said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > Saintlavin said:
> ...


idk too , 
i have to track back the posts that i replied everytime 

after 2 mins..

i find the function can work when u sub thread,
go user CP,
then,edit options

Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
Default Thread Subscription Mode:

u better turn it on to instant msg notification


----------



## Kian (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's just skip the middle man and ban cancer. 

Debate over.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> Let's just skip the middle man and ban cancer.
> 
> Debate over.



Stop, drop, and ROFL.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 29, 2009)

powershotman said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > powershotman said:
> ...



i just found out , i subscribe to the thread with instant msg


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 29, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> From Wikipedia's page on Jig-A-Loo:
> 
> 
> > For environmental and health safety reasons, the State of California will *ban the use of perchloroethylene and methylene chloride in multi-purpose lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo* effective Dec 31, 2010 and the sale of remaining inventory will be banned effective Dec 31, 2013.



We've being idiots all along. California is banning the use of perchloroethylene in Jig-A-Loo. Jig-A-Loo will simply remove that one ingredient and replace it with a substitute. 
This isn't even a matter about Jig-A-Loo; of course chemicals should be banned when we learn that they are too dangerous. New and better things will be discovered/invented to replace the banned substance.

Just keep the LMAO, LOL, ROFL, etc in the off-topic section. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > From Wikipedia's page on Jig-A-Loo:
> ...



Why? People say stupid stuff in EVERY forum =D


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> We've being idiots all along. California is banning the use of perchloroethylene in Jig-A-Loo. *Jig-A-Loo will simply remove that one ingredient and replace it with a substitute.*





> *...the sale of remaining inventory will be banned effective Dec 31, 2013.*


Consider the debate open.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

lolthread


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 31, 2009)

We should ban oil because it's bad for the environement and if you start pumping gasoline into your mouth, you'll die...


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

Does CRC silicone hasa that "bad" stuff in it?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

RubiksKid said:


> Does CRC silicone hasa that "bad" stuff in it?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure it has perch and methylene chloride in it. But I do think they might substitute all the bad stuff with good stuff.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> RubiksKid said:
> 
> 
> > Does CRC silicone hasa that "bad" stuff in it?
> ...



But will that new "good stuff" be good for cubes?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksKid said:
> ...



O shoot... I didn't think of that.I hope so sooooo much. I tried an alternative lube and GAWD, what a waste of an AII.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, as of today, Jig-a-Loo has officially been banned!
Yay~...-_- ---" ->- -,-


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Well, as of today, Jig-a-Loo has officially been banned!
> Yay~...-_- ---" ->- -,-





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Well, this is it. Jig-A-Loo will be banned in California effective of December 31, 2010 due to the perchloroethylene and methylene chloride in it.
> 
> From Wikipedia's page on Jig-A-Loo:
> 
> ...



no... In a year it will.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Never mind. Just wait a year till it's effective. Use CRC I guess.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Never mind everyone! Just wait 365 for your lubing needs to run out!



Noob.
Why doesn't somebody ban this guy?
I mean, seriously?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as of today, Jig-a-Loo has officially been banned!
> ...



Clarified....besides, this is banning the sale of it. Use of it is still legal indefinitely.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Look again, Bryan.
"Ban the *use* of""lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo effective Dec. 31, 2010."
"Sale""banned effective Dec. 31, 2013."


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I saw that too but it doesn't make any sense. We can still buy it after 12/31/10, but we can't use it? Ok...


----------



## brykai123 (Jan 1, 2010)

i agree with fanquq...



fanwuq said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > From Wikipedia's page on Jig-A-Loo:
> ...



They're not banning the use or sale of Jig-A-loo itself, but some of the contents in it. The current formula will be used in manufacturing until Dec. 2010 and the remaining on the shelves will be sold until Dec. 2013.
It sounds like They're just changing the contents and keep selling Jig-A-Loo for years to come.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

brykai123 said:


> i agree with fanquq...
> 
> They're not banning the use or sale of Jig-A-loo itself, but some of the contents in it. The current formula will be used in manufacturing until Dec. 2010 and the remaining on the shelves will be sold until Dec. 2013.
> It sounds like They're just changing the contents and keep selling Jig-A-Loo for years to come.



They're banning the use of the perc in it, and until Jig-A-Loo substitutes that ingredient, the use of the lubricant will be illegal. Nowhere does it imply that Jig-A-Loo will substitute perc for anything else. Even so, if Jig-A-Loo wants to still sell in California (as I'm sure the manufacturers want to), they will hve to substitute.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Look again, Bryan.
> "Ban the *use* of""lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo effective Dec. 31, 2010."
> "Sale""banned effective Dec. 31, 2013."



Yeah, you're quoting Wikipedia. 



http://www.arb.ca.gov/consprod/regact/cpwg2008/amend.pdf said:


> (1) Except as provided below in sections 94509(q)(2) and (q)(4), effective December
> 31, 2010, no person shall *sell, supply, offer for sale, or manufacture for use* in
> California any Carpet/Upholstery Cleaner, Fabric Protectant, Multi-Purpose
> Lubricant, Penetrant, Sealant or Caulking Compound, or Spot Remover that
> ...



Now you just wait for Chicken Little to scream about how "Supply" means you can loan your can to a friend.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

3 more years for californians, hope u guys like CRC


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 2, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> 3 more years for californians, hope u guys like CRC



CRC has the same chemicals being banned in it to the best of my knowledge. I'm just stocking up on Jig-A-Loo and CRC for the next few decades or so.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 2, 2010)

It really is a shame that the things that smell the best are bad for you: white-out, jig-a-loo, wet paint, diesel, sharpie, etc.

Yeah this rule sucks. But be glad someone on the forums found this so he could warn you guys to stock-up.


----------



## sooland (Jan 3, 2010)

California


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 3, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> 3 more years for californians, hope u guys like CRC



Or private use of jig-a-loo + stock piling it (2 cans) means we can use it all we like.

Hope we continue to like jig-a-loo.


----------



## Pestvic (Jan 7, 2010)

wow.. this sucks.. well im not in cali so it think its still safe in NV haha. i should buy tons and sell it to people  hahaha


----------



## V-te (Jan 7, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> wow.. this sucks.. well im not in cali so it think its still safe in NV haha. i should buy tons and sell it to people  hahaha



Lol, Lube dealing.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 12, 2010)

Ya... Just bought some Jig-a-loo at Ace Hardware... So much for the whole ban thing.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 12, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Ya... Just bought some Jig-a-loo at Ace Hardware... So much for the whole ban thing.



No! You did not just post that without reading more into the thread. I'm pretty sure that's the end of 2010, not the beginning.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha my bad. I did read the whole thread but for some reason I processed the date as 2009 instead of 2010. Might've been the fact that it was Dec 31 and we were entering 2010 at the time of the post. Threw me off.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 13, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda understand this, but I think the government went a bit too far there..
> ...



Then why doesn't the government ban smoking...? why are cigarettes allowed?
why doesn't the government ban alcohol? im sure you know that when people get drunk...they can do many wrong things....

why doesn't the government think about these things?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


Beat, that Arnold.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 13, 2010)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> Then why doesn't the government ban smoking...? why are cigarettes allowed?
> why doesn't the government ban alcohol? im sure you know that when people get drunk...they can do many wrong things....
> 
> why doesn't the government think about these things?



Cigarettes: Because there's too much money behind cigarettes. 

Alcohol: They tried it during the Prohibition days... Didn't really work out too well...


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 13, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> uNamed2lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > Then why doesn't the government ban smoking...? why are cigarettes allowed?
> ...



ok so your saying that the government is OKAY in destroying ppl's health as long as there is MONEY involved?!? dude....that is just messed up...
the government is taking money more seriosly that the lives of ppl??

regarding alcohol....i really dont have much to say....if they tried...and it didnt work...then i really dont have any comments.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > uNamed2lyfe said:
> ...


Why is the USA still in Afghanistan? Not for fun, I can tell you that much. War is profitable, and so is Tobacco.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 13, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> uNamed2lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



I dont care why the USA is still in Afghanistan! They killed innocent people, thats what I care about! Now USA is doing the same in Iraq...money is just a damn excuse!
lets end this here.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 13, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> uNamed2lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



The USA and the UK plus other countries are in Afganistan because, before 9/11, large terrorist training camps were being set up and lives were being lost in America as a result of this, also in 2001 there was a Taliban Government that was allowing these camps to be set up.

They are still there because, although the taliban government is gone, the taliban are deciding to be rebels and cause havoc in Afganistan and Pakistan

Countries dont go the war because it is "profitable"


----------



## Rune (Jan 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > uNamed2lyfe said:
> ...


Is the solution to kill all talibs or only or part of them?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahaha!

Stop this argument! It was a bad analogy and has started a pointless political argument! Forget I ever said it!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 13, 2010)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > uNamed2lyfe said:
> ...



I have to correct you. The USA and allies are fighting the taliban in Afganastan. We also armed and trained them so they could take power decades ago. The people that killed innocent people (some of them friends of mine) in my city were members of al quida. the reason we are in Afganastan is al quida found shelter there.

our government says that al quida is no longer there but the reason we stay is to heklp create stability so they won't be able to come back.

The rational for going into Iraq wasn't to go after terrorists, but because of evidence now considered inacurate that Iraq was developing nuclear arms.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 14, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > uNamed2lyfe said:
> ...



Firstly, this debate will go somewhere far from cubing, so lets try to stop it.
secondly, the word 'taliban' is being played around. the taliban are NOT killing innocent ppl...the ppl who are doing the huge massacre are not even talibans! the real talibans r sitting at home....i hv a feeling they dont even know tht their name is being played around with. search "Yvonne Ridley" (im pretty sure that's how u spell her name. watch her vids on youtube...u will be surprised.
regarding pakistan..again... talibans are not the ones hu r killing ppl...they r other ppl killing ppl and calling themselves the 'taliban', maybe not becuz they hate them, but just to get away from it. they could be Islam-haters.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 14, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> uNamed2lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



i said this before....the word 'taliban' is being played around with...the true talibans r sitting at home...i replied someone regarding the 'talibans', before this, so u may wanna check tht out, otherwise i wud be typing the same stuff again.

regarding Iraq...check out this vid to really find out wht the US is doing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnZ1BFchfE


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 14, 2010)

Can we PLEASE go back to the original _*cubing related*_ discussion now?????


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 14, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Can we PLEASE go back to the original _*cubing related*_ discussion now?????



yes. lol


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

So ummm, how bout that jig-a-loo?

I love the stuff. Makes mah cubes smell all nice and good like. Makes'em fast too.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 14, 2010)

Start stocking up on Jig a Loo people.
Done. None of this war stuff is necessary. Governemnt is just doing their usual. Think they'll try to lift the ban just for cubers?


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Jan 14, 2010)

*yeh tht jig-a-loo stuff is really good, but thts if u spray it the right way. i mean, dont spray it in there, and then forget about it, cuz the cube just glues together...which is not good. that happened to 1 of my vcube 7's layers....but its perfectly good now


i have a question:
u cube 'ON' the toilet, or 'IN' the toilet?*
:confused::confused:


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> yeh tht jig-a-loo stuff is really good, but thts if u spray it the right way. i mean, dont spray it in there, and then forget about it, cuz the cube just glues together...which is not good. that happened to 1 of my vcube 7's layers....but its perfectly good now
> 
> 
> *i have a question:
> ...


Well umm ya see...


----------



## Zengetsu (May 28, 2010)

just called ace hardware they don't have jig-a-loo. any other places that might sell it. (NOT: Wal-Mart, Home Depot. i checked) or CRC b4 they banned that??


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 29, 2010)

good thing i use crc ;D

list of thigns that kill you besides jal :
age
water
toothpaste
plastic bags
buildings
fire
sun
cancer
weight
appendix
smoking
cooking equipement
saws
smoke
power tools


LET'S BAN THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Samania (May 29, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> good thing i use crc ;D
> 
> list of thigns that kill you besides jal :
> age
> ...



You forgot peer pressure.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 30, 2010)

If this really was _that_ harmful, this would be justified, but I'm pretty sure this isn't harmful except in large quantities.

...oh wow, all the ads by Google up top have to do with New Jersey. I think google is trying to tell us something.


----------



## Crosshash (May 31, 2010)

Lol

"Hey man, they bust you in here for dealing crack?"

"nah, I bought some lubricant for a rubik's cube".


----------

